# Infos zum Westweg



## zaphod (10. August 2005)

Erstmal entschuldigung für die schlechten Bilder, Einwegkamera.

Wer Singltrailsüchtig ist hier absolut richtig. Ich bin mit dem Zug nach Pforheim, aus dem Bahnhof raus, sieht mann an der Ampel rechts das erste Wegweiserschild des durchweg gut Ausgeschilderten Westwegs.





Der Start in Pforzheim ist noch ehr beschaulich. Mann kurbelt sich durch die Vororte. Noch einer ersten Pause im Kupferhammer gerade außerhalb von Pforzheim und dem eigentlichen Sartpunkt des Westwegs geht`s dann die ersten Anstiege rauf nach Dobel.


Kurz vor Dobel einen ersten vorgeschack auf die Singltrails




So breite Wege wie um Dobel machen ungefähr 10% der Tour aus.



Wenn der Gipfel von Hohloh 949m mit dem Kaiser Wilhelm Turm erreicht ist geht es langsam runter nach Forbach.


Am Latschigfelsen geht dann ein Serpentinensingletrail vom feinsten ins Tal.



Ab Forbach 332m fängt hoch zur Badener Höhe 1002m fängt das Problem an. 


Es wird steil. Schieben ist angesagt. Ich mußte auf jeden Fall schieben, ich habe nur eine mittelmäßige Kondition und mit 8kg Gepäck war das für mich nicht zu schaffen. Erst auf normalen Wegen die dann immer schwieriger werden.




Anstieg zur Badener Höhe

Letztendlich hab ich den ganzen weg zur Badener Höhe (670Höhenmeter,9,5km) geschoben. Irgendwo da hat auch mein mein Hinterreifen angefangen sich aufzulösen.
Das Gummi hat sich von der Karkasse gelöst, wurde rissig bis der Schlauch sich durchdrückte. Das lag wohl an dem sehr steinigen Abfahrten.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen ab Forbach bis Mummelsee auf den offiziellen Mountenbikeweg auszuweichen, da die Anstiege zu Hochkopf und Hornisgrinde ähnlich sind.
Man verpasst zwar ein paar highlights aber es kommen noch genug Singletrails.
Übernachtet habe ich im Ochsenstall 1km vor Hornisgrinde, sehr schnuckelig für 23 die Nacht.




Gipfel Hornisgrinde

Ab Mummelsee bis Hausach wird`s richtig geil. Zuerst die Auffahrt zum Schliffkopf und anschließend nur Singletrails.




Auffahrt zum Schliffkopf




Schliffkopfgipfel

Übrigens habe ich nur am Hornisgringe ein Schild gesehen auf dem stand das das Radfahren verboten ist, vielleicht war noch ein auf dem Hochkopf aber man übersieht sie leicht. Weiße Hinweisschilder mit allgemeinen Informationen. Ich weiß das in Baden Würtemberg die 2meterregel gilt. Aber es gilt auch: Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt!!!

Ab Hausach (mit neuem Hinterreifen) wird`s wieder derbe, schieben ist wieder angesagt. Erst den Farrenkopf (ca.500Höhenmeter) rauf und dann nach ein paar km den Hauenstein. Direkt hinter dem Berg wartet eine Versuchung, der ich auch dann erlegen bin, es war auch schon spät, das Hotel Schöne Aussicht, mit Schwimmbad, Sauna und Wirlpool!!!! Hab zwar 45 berappt, war aber gut.




kurz hinter Hausach

Den Rest der Strecke bis Tittisee wird`s richtig schwarzwaldig. Es geht ständig rauf und runter an entlegenen Bauernhöfen vorbei.
Ja, Rest der Strecke, mir wurde leider die hintere Scheibenbremse undicht und hab dann abgebrochen. War zwar noch beim Händler in Neustadt, aber der konnt es nicht richten.

Als guter Begleiter kann ich das Infoheft "Westweg" vom Schwarzwaldverein empfehlen, Unterkunftslisten mit genauen Km-angaben. Ich bin Werktags gefahren und bin vielleicht 23,4 Wanderen begegnet.

Im Rückblick war das eine echt schöne Tour, werd ich vielleicht wiederholen bzw. zuendefahren.
Wenn jemand noch fragen hat kann er mich gerne anmailen [email protected]




Gedenkstein vom Westweggründer Phillip Bussemer

Zum Schluß an alle Klug*******r, bitte nur sachliche und kompetente Antworten und Fragen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (26. Mai 2006)

@ zaphod 
Ich hänge meinen Erfahrungsbericht auch einfach mal hinter Deinen, bevor ich noch einen Westwegthread aufmache. Ich haben ebenfalls in Ochsenstall übernachtet und kann dies auch empfehlen. Tipp: Ich hatte auch das Einzelzimmer für 23, reserviert Euch jedoch ein anderes, da im Einzelzimmer das Bett nur 1,90m lang ist und nicht wie in den anderen Zimmern 2m. Wäre lt. Wirt kein Problem auch als einzelne Person ein Doppelzimmer zu bekommen.


Hier mein Bericht:


*Westweg erfolgreich abgebrochen!!!!*

Nun aber mal ganz langsam von vorne. Wie angekündigt habe ich mich Christi Himmelfahrt, sprich Gestern auf den Westweg gemacht, mit dem Ziel innerhalb von 2 Tagen bis Hausach zu fahren. Die Übernachtung war in Ochsenstall geplant. Soweit die Theorie!!!!

Nun zur Praxis.....
Der Wetterbericht lies ja schon nicht all zu viel gutes hoffen. Leichte Regenschauer und nicht mehr so schön warm wie die letzten Tage, nun gut. Der Himmel sah schon nicht wirklich prickelnd aus, aber geplant ist geplant. 

*Tag 1*
Also rauf aufs Bike und los zum Kupferhammer, dem offiziellen Tourstart. 





Immerwieder kamen ein paar Tropfen runter, aber egal. Vorsichtshalber habe ich dann die lange Hose und die Jacke eingepackt, Weste und Armlinge hatte ich bereits an. Das ging auch bis zur Schweizerhütte (ca. 900m) gut. Dort oben ging ein Wind bei 9°C da war alles dran!!!! Also Jacke und lange Hose angezogen und weiter. Dann setzte dazu noch ein leichter Nieselregen ein, war aber nur ein Schauer. Bis zum Hohlohturm gins ohne Probleme weiter. Nur der Wind war heftig und dank Lothar gibt es in den Höhenlagen keinerlei Schutz mehr, was ich später auf der Badener Höhe noch so richtig zu spüren bekam. 
Auf dem Hohloh traf ich dann noch eine Gruppe Biker, die ebenfalls den Westweg gefahren sind. Der Trail nach Forbach war so richtig klasse, auch wenn aufgrund der Nässe ein wenig rutschig. 
In Forbach angekommen machte ich leider keine richtige Pause, war eigentlich geplant, vorallem was richtiges Essen, ich hatte nur Power Bars dabei. Aber irgendwie habe ich das, durch den mal wieder einsetzenden Nieselregen vergessen. 




historische Holzbrücke Forbach

Nun kam der wohl heftigste Anstieg, die Badener Höhe. Es ging senkrecht den Berg hoch!!!! Es kamen ein paar Trails und ich dachte ich hätte das schimmste schon hinter mir, von wegen, es ging immer weiter, an der Schwarzenbachtalsperre vorbei zum Herrenwieser See. Seit Forbach nieselte es und ging dann langsam in Regen über und der Berg schien nie zu enden. 
Doch dann gings richtig zur Sache. Nach schon ein paar vorigen Schiebepassagen kam wohl die längste. 
Es regnete und ich kämpfte mich mit meinem Bike hoch zur Badener Höhe. Ich weiß, man kann diese Passage wunderbar umfahren, aber wäre ich dann auf dem Westweg gewesen??? Ich wollte *auf* dem Westweg bleiben!!! Oben auf der Badener Höhe angekommen, sah ich gar nichts außer Nebel und Regen!!!! 



 
"Aussicht" Badener Höhe




Aussichtsturm Badener Höhe

Die Brille hatte ich schon längst ausgezogen. 
Die Abfahrt nach Untersmatt war eine richtige Erholung, wenn auch sehr feucht. Inzwischen war ich komplett durchnässt, Betonung auf komplett, bis auf den Rucksack und den Inhalt. Nun quälte ich mich die letzen 3 Kilometer bis Ochsenstall. Wie ich im nachhinein gesehen habe, hätte ich auch über die Straße fahren können, aber ich wollte ja auf dem Westweg bleiben und so kämpfte ich mich über heftige nicht befahrbre Trails bis zur Unterkunft, Ski- und Wanderheim Ochsenstall (1032m). 
Triefend bekam ich den Schlüssel überreicht und dann ab unter die heiße Dusche, das absolute Event!!!!
Im Anschluß gab's eine riesen Portion Nudeln und Apfelschorle und ich war mit der Welt wieder im reinen!!!
Nach 72Km und 2211Hm endete der Tag um 21Uhr, denn ich fiel tot ins Bett. Die ganze Nacht über trommelte der Regen auf das Vordach und ließ für den kommenden Tag nicht Gutes hoffen.


*Tag 2*
Beim Blick aus dem Fenster, hätte ich mich am liebsten nochmal umgedreht, aber brachte ja nichts. 




Blick aus dem Fenster




Ski- und Wanderheim Ochsenstall

Die Klamotten hatte ich mühsam an der Heizung trocken bekommen. Aufgrund der Wetterlage, beschloß ich noch bis zum Mummelsee auf dem Westweg zu bleiben und dann über den Elsaweg nach Achern zu fahren, um dort den nächsten Zug in die Heimat zu nehmen. Denn bis nach Hausach wäre es bei dem Wetter kein Spaß geworden. 

Nach einem sehr leckeren und ausgiebigen Frühstück ging los. Draußen war es so richtig neblig und es regnete in Strömen. Es waren nur 2Km bis zur Hornisgrinde, dafür aber ca. 150Hm. Nach sage und schreibe 5 Minuten waren meine so mühsam getrockneten Bikeklamotten naß, auf der Hornisgrinde angekommen war ich mal wieder komplett naß. Das Wasser lief aus den Schuhen. Mein Tacho hat dem Wetter noch 15Min länger stand gehalten und dann lief mein schöner CM 436M voll Wasser, Display tot. Ich hoffe nicht das die ganzen Profildaten weg sind  !!!!
Auf der Hornisgrinde war die Aussicht, wie schon auf der Badener Höhe gleich Null. 





In Mummelsee verließ ich blutenden Herzens den Westweg    und ab da ging es steil bergab auf wirklich super Trails, ein Paradies bei trockenem Wetter!!! Von Seebach bis Aachern führ ich auf der Hauptstraße den direktesten Weg. Im Zug habe ich mich meiner nassen Klamotten entledigt und die trockenen angezogen. 
Ochsenstall - Achern waren ca. 19Km und 150HM.




trauriger Abschied in Achern

*Fazit:*
*Westweg ich komme wieder!!!*    Auch im nachhinein würde ich immer wieder losfahren und auf 2x komplett naß werden, es hat sich absolut gelohnt!!! Geplant ist dieses Jahr den gesamten zu schaffen und nächstes Jahr wieder.

Edit: Ich habe meinen CM 436M reanimiert und ihm zumindest das Profil des ersten Tages entlocken können.





Jetzt schnell wieder Batterie raus, damit er in Ruhe trocken werden kann.


Hier gehts zum Fotoalbum ----->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. Juli 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> *Fazit:*
> *Westweg ich komme wieder!!!*    Auch im nachhinein würde ich immer wieder losfahren und auf 2x komplett naß werden, es hat sich absolut gelohnt!!! Geplant ist dieses Jahr den gesamten zu schaffen und nächstes Jahr wieder.


Ach ist es schön wenn die Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen, ich habe das Abenteuer tatsächlich nochmal in Angriff genommen und erfolgreich in Basel beendet. Der absolute Hammer!!!! Es lohnt sich wirklich sehr und ist eine absolute Herausforderung!!!! Bilder sind schon online, Bericht wird nachgeliefert!!! Morgen mehr, ich muß jetzt ins Bett!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. Juli 2006)

Nun da ein paar Tage vergangen und meine Beine wieder einigermaÃen fit sind, mache ich mich mal an den Bericht:

Diesem Zeichen bin ich 4 Tage unentwegt gefolgt:





*1. Etappe Pforzheim nach Ochsenstall*



Ich startete direkt vor der HaustÃ¼r, da ich 6Km vom offiziellen Startpunkt des Westweges, dem Kupferhammer, entfernt wohne. Am Abend zuvor habe ich meine Rucksack gepackt und das Bike reisefertig gemacht.
Los ging es bei schÃ¶nstem Wetter, bei Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel. Es war morgens schon sehr heiÃ und besserte sich bei dem ersten langen Anstieg nicht. Der SchweiÃ lief nur so in StrÃ¶men!!! Die Mittagspause machte ich kurz vor Forbach, am Hexenstein. Dort legte ich mich gemÃ¼tlich unter einen kl. Kastanienbaum in den Schatten und genoss das Leben. Ab dem Dobel fÃ¼hr ich die am Gewitterrand, hÃ¶rte es donnern, wurde aber zum GlÃ¼ck nicht naÃ. Nach der Mittagspause folgte der fÃ¼r diese Etappe heftigste Anstieg, von Forbach (303m) zur Badener HÃ¶he (1004m). Dann gingâs Ã¼ber Untersmatt zum Wanderheim Ochsenstall. Dort wie schon beim letzten Mal eine Portion Spaghetti Bolognese gegessen, den Abend genossen und frÃ¼h ins Bett gegangen.

*2. Etappe Ochsenstall nach Hausach*



Nach der ersten Etappe war ich Ã¼ber die leichtere zweite Etappe sehr froh. Es ging gleich bergauf zur Hornisgrinde, diesmal mit wesentlich besserer Aussicht, aber leider sehr diesig und gleich wieder bergab zum Mummelsee. 





Von dort aus den Oli neidisch gemacht und gleich wieder aufâs Bike und gemÃ¼tlich bergauf bergab gerollt. Gegen Ende der Tour bin ich natÃ¼rlich voll in ein Gewitter gekommen und so richtig naÃ geworden, gehÃ¶rt bei mir wohl zum Westweg dazu. Durchweicht in Hausach im Gasthof Blume angekommen, wurde mir dort verkÃ¼ndet, dass mein schon vor Wochen reserviertes Zimmer wg. Ãberbelegung nicht frei ist. Die hÃ¤tten mir ja mal Bescheid geben kÃ¶nnen, wollten bei der Anmeldung um bedingt auch die Handynummer haben, hÃ¤tten sich ja mal melden kÃ¶nne. Egal, der Wirt hat mir dann im Nachbarort Gutach-Turm ein Zimmer besorgt. So konnte ich im Gasthof Sonne nÃ¤chtigen und auch sehr gut zu Abendessen, JÃ¤gerschnitzel mit SpÃ¤tzle.

*3. Etappe Hausach zur FÃ¼rsatzhÃ¶he (Titisee)*



Nach der gestrigen sehr leichten Etappe gingâs auf den ersten Km so richtig zur Sache. Der Anstieg zum Farenkopf war brutal!!!! Es ging bei bis zu 35% einfach nur senkrecht den Berg hoch. Ich habe mehr geschoben als drauf gesessen und hatte nach 15Km schon meine 1000Hm!!! Dann gings mit leichtem auf und ab zum Brend, wo ich dann eine ausgiebige Mittagspause eingelegt habe. Zwischendurch konnte ich auf dem Hubertfelsen und dem Karlsstein die wirklich traumhafte Aussicht in den Schwarzwald genieÃen. Das Wetter war wieder traumhaft, aber richtig heiÃ. Die Beine wurden gegen Ende immer schwerer. Kurz vor Schluss konnte ich noch den Ausblick auf die morgige Etappe erhaschen, der Feldberg!! Im Wanderheim âBerghÃ¤usleâ habe ich mich sehr wohl gefÃ¼hlt. Lauter wirklich urige SchwarzwÃ¤lder, die ich wirklich teilweise nur mit MÃ¼he verstehen konnte und netter Live-Musik, ein bestimmt 90jÃ¤hriger mit Akkordeon stimmte den Feierabend ein.

*4. Etappe FÃ¼rsatzhÃ¶he nach Basel*



Am Abend der 2. Etappe musste ich mich mit schrecken feststellen, dass die letzte Etappe nicht die gedachten 60 â 70Km hat sondern Ã¼ber 90Km und das Ã¼ber den Feldberg, Belchen und Blauen!!! Aufgrund dieser Tatsache, bin ich um 5:30Uhr aufgestanden und saÃ bereits um 7Uhr auf dem Bike. Die Morgenluft war bei 15Â°C angenehm kÃ¼hl, doch das sollte sich schnell wieder Ã¤ndern, spÃ¤testens beim Anstieg zum Feldberg. Die Beine fÃ¼hlten sich schon sehr nach 200Km und 6000Hm an, aber die Gewissheit spÃ¤ter auf dem Feldberg zu stehen, haben alle SchwÃ¤chen beseitig. So kurbelte ich mich gemÃ¼tlich immer weiter nach oben, um dann gegen 10Uhr schon auf dem Feldberg zu stehen. Das war ein absolutes Erlebnis!!!! Es ist ein irres GefÃ¼hl plÃ¶tzlich Ã¼ber die Baumgrenze zu fahren und das aus eigender Kraft geschafft zu haben.





 Sascha und Oli durfte daran teilhaben, auch wenn nur via SMS. Nach einer kleinen Pause, gings Richtung Belchen, auf schÃ¶nen Trail immer bergauf, mit einzelnen Schiebepassagen. 





Auf dem Blechen legte ich eine Mittagspause ein, machte mich aber aufgrund des Zeitdrucks wieder aufâs Bike und fuhr verbotener Weise weiter auf dem Westeweg Richtung Tal. Die Singletrails wurden immer besser. Richtung Blauen zog sich ein einsamer Trail bestimmt 3Km durch den Wald, einfach klasse. Dann kam das erste Schild, 45Km bis Basel. Und plÃ¶tzlich musste ich feststellen, dass ich bei LÃ¶rrach den letzten Berg erklimme, die Tullinger HÃ¶he. Dann gings durch die Weinberge runter nach Basel. Dann stand ich vor dem Badischen Bahnhof Basel.





 Es war total komisch. Ich hÃ¤tte 8Min spÃ¤ter mit dem Zug fahren kÃ¶nnen, aber ich habe mich dann entschlossen noch an den Rhein zu fahren und den âSiegâ zu genieÃen. Dann setze ich mich in den Zug und war nach guten 4h wieder zu Hause.

*Fazit:*
WÃ¤hrend der Tour hat sich irgendwann das Schaltauge leicht verbogen, so dass die Schaltung anfing bissle zu spinnen, was aber weiter nicht schlimm war. Dank des ersten Westwegversuchs war ich packtechnisch gut ausgerÃ¼stet und habe nichts vermisst.

Es war einfach ein klasse Erlebnis, was auf Fotoâs und in Worten nur sehr schwer wieder zu geben ist.!!!!! Es lohnt sich wirklich sehr!!!!! Eins weiÃ ich, 2007 fahre ich wieder den Weg und vielleicht dieses Jahr noch einen seiner Geschwister (Ost- oder Mittelweg).

Hier geht's zu den restlichen Bildern meiner Westwegtour. 
Bei Fragen (Packliste, Strecke, UnterkÃ¼nfte etc.) stehe ich gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung, einfach anmailen!!!


----------



## zaphod (28. Juli 2006)

Hi Pumuckel.
Meinen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Tour. Ich war übrigens bei Deinem ersten Versuch auf dem "Schwarzwald-Montainbikeweg" unterwegs und hab die Gruppe Mtb-ler in Todtnauberg getroffen.
Der Schwarzwald-Montainbikeweg ist übrigens eine echte Enttäuschung. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Man wird nur systematisch vom Westweg weggelotst und allen interessanten Orten.
Ab dem letzten Augustwochenende will ich den Mittelweg fahren. Ich will dann aus den bisher gefahrenen Touren die ultimative Schwarzwald-Tour zusammenstellen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## zaphod (28. Juli 2006)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich letzte Woche den Maxweg Lindau-Berchtesgarden gefahren bin. Bin aber nur bis Lengries gekommen.


----------



## Cook (28. Juli 2006)

@pumuckl: sehr schöner Bericht und wirklich sehr informativ  

@zaphod: schön, dass dir der Westweg gefällt, aber ein paar Infos sind nicht ganz korrekt. Vom Schliffkopf bis zur Hildahütte (ca.20km) ist der Westweg eine reine Forststraße. Zwar mit herrlicher Aussicht, aber eben kein Singletrail. Die beste Teilstrecke sind die letzten Kilometer vor Hausach! Flow pur!

Und wenn du den Mittelweg vor hast: der ist überwiegend Piste. Nur zwischen Freudenstadt und Schiltach ein (sehr harter) Trail. Vielleicht bist du dann etwas enttäuscht.

Ostweg kenn ich zu wenig.

Und noch was zu den ausgeschilderten Bike-Wegen (z.B. Mountainbike-Westweg): diese Wege dienen zur Kanalisierung der MTBler. Null Trail, nur Piste. Interessanter wirds da erst im Südschwarzwald durch die Landschaft. Das gleiche gilt für die ganzen anderen, neu angelegten Wege: man hat sich einen abgebrochen, um ja nicht die 2m-Regel zu verletzen.  

Also weiterhin viel Spaß auf dem Westweg!


----------



## OliT (28. Juli 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Von dort aus den Oli neidisch gemacht und gleich wieder aufs Bike und gemütlich bergauf bergab gerollt.
> [...]
> Sascha und Oli durfte daran teilhaben, auch wenn nur via SMS.


  

So, zur Strafe für diese Impertinenz musst Du mich nächstes Jahr mitnehmen. Basta!

 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Juli 2006)

OliT schrieb:
			
		

> So, zur Strafe für diese Impertinenz musst Du mich nächstes Jahr mitnehmen. Basta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau   Strafe muss sein. Mich musst Du auch mitnehmen


----------



## sash73 (29. Juli 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Genau   Strafe muss sein. Mich musst Du auch mitnehmen


 
da muß ich oli und martin recht geben.*WEHE DU NIMMST MICH(UNS)NICHT MIT!!!!*

hats du super geschrieben.der feldberg ist echt super.das gefühl kann ich nur nachvollziehen.da oben ist es sehr schön und klasse.nächstes jahr auf alle fälle.
sag mir aber wenn du den mittel oder ostweg fahren möchtest,das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen mit zu heizen!!!!

sash


----------



## heinzelmann (29. Juli 2006)

Schön, das es hier 'mal einen Westweg-Fan-Thread gibt ;-)
Kann die Begeisterung absolut teilen, hat mir auch so gut gefallen, daß ich ihn schon zweimal gefahren bin.

http://www.guco.de/bikewiki/pmwiki.php/TourGuide/HomePage

@Cook: Hmm, "Überwiegend Piste": trifft bestimmt für den nördlichen Teil des Mittelweges zu, aber ich finde, südlich vom Kinzigtal gibt's schon noch ein paar nette Trails, insbesondere entlang der Schwarzaschlucht. Mit dem Westweg kann er aber nicht mithalten.

Der Ostweg hat übrigens mehr (wenn auch relativ einfache) Trails,  als man durch die Nähe zu den vielen Städten vermuten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juli 2006)

heinzelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ostweg hat übrigens mehr (wenn auch relativ einfache) Trails,  als man durch die Nähe zu den vielen Städten vermuten würde.


Kannst Du den Ostweg empfehlen. Kannst Du sagen wieviele HM der Ostweg ungefähr hat??
Edit: ok ok, habe gerade auf Deine HP geschaut!!!!  Sehr schön und informativ dargestellt!!!!

@ Martin, Oli, Sascha
Klar nehm ich Euch mit, ist doch schon geklärt!!!!  Wann????

Den offiziellen MTB Westweg habe ich aus o. g. Gründen daher bewußt gemieden. Außerdem führt der systematisch an allen Highlights des Schwarzwaldes/Westweges vorbei und ist reine "Lotharautobahn" und sollte lieber in Trekking-Westweg umbenannt werden, da ein MTB zu dieser Tour nicht benötigt wird!!!! 
Fazit: bleibt auf dem Wander-Westweg und seid zu allen Wanderern stets freundlich und dann gibt es auch keinen Streß.


----------



## OliT (29. Juli 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin, Oli, Sascha
> Klar nehm ich Euch mit, ist doch schon geklärt!!!!  Wann????


Da kann ich jetzt noch nix sagen - kommt auf die Jobsituation nach Februar 2007 an  ...

Aber I freu mi!  

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Friedi071174 (1. August 2006)

Alter bin stolz Dich zu kennen und schon mal mit Dir gefahren zu sein, warst aber anscheinend nicht beim Burgerking und hast das Essen unter den Leuten verteilt. 

Echt geil.

Freu mich schon wenn Du wieder mal im Lande bist.

Gruß Lutz.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (1. August 2006)

Friedi071174 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter bin stolz Dich zu kennen und schon mal mit Dir gefahren zu sein, warst aber anscheinend nicht beim Burgerking und hast das Essen unter den Leuten verteilt.
> 
> Echt geil.
> 
> ...


Jetzt übertreibs mal nicht!!! In 2 Wochen bin ich da, Fr. 18.8. Live Music Hall??   Mehr über PN, hat ja nicht wirklich viel mit dem Westweg zu tun  !!! 
Bist Du 2007 dabei?? Kalle kneift ja das Weichei, mit dem war ja eigentlich 2006 geplant, lief darauf hinaus, dass ich alleine fahren musste!!!


@ all
Ich fasse zusammen.

Teilnehmer Westweg 2007:
OliT
Sash73
monsterqtreiber
Friedi071174 ??
pumuckl

Das wird ein Spaß!!!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. August 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Ich fasse zusammen.
> 
> Teilnehmer Westweg 2007:
> ...


----------



## OliT (2. August 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmer Westweg 2007:
> OliT
> Sash73
> monsterqtreiber
> ...









Cheers,
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdi1 (2. August 2006)

Hallo die Experten,

macht es einen Sinn, den Westweg "rückwärts" also entgegen der bisher beschriebenen Richtung zu fahren?
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Freiburg und will über's Wochenende (Samstag, Sonntag) wech! 
Daher die Überlegung Richtung Pforzheim zu fahren.
Im Voraus schon mal Danke für die Infos!!!

Gerdi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. August 2006)

Im Prinzip kein Problem!!! Die Stellen Die ich mühevoll schieben musste kannst Du dann Fahren, insbesondere vom Farenkopf nach Hausach  runter!!! Aber wäre es nicht nett in der Früh mit dem Zug nach Pforzheim und dann nach Hause zu radeln. Das beste Stück ist die Etappe von Titisee nach Basel oder halt den Abzweig Richtung Freiburg. Die Etappe Pforzheim über Forbach nach Untersmatt/Ochsenstall ist bis auf sehr kurze Abschnitte (Hohloh-Forbach-Badener Höhe) eher langweilig und nur Schotterautobahn. Wenn Du nicht den ganzen fahren möchtest, dann würde ich zwischen drin starten und nicht von PF aus. Oder dann halt von FR soweit Du kommst Richtung PF.

Vielleicht haben die anderen noch einen besseren Vorschlag!!! Dir dann ganz viel Erfolg und vorallem gutes Wetter, Aussichten sind ja für das kommende Wochenende eher bescheiden!!!!


@ Martin/Oli
So gefallt Ihr mit!!!


----------



## zaphod (9. August 2006)

@Cook


Ich hatte doch darum gebeten, keine K-L-U-G-S-C-H-E-I-ß-E-R antworten


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2006)

zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> @Cook
> 
> 
> Ich hatte doch darum gebeten, keine K-L-U-G-S-C-H-E-I-ß-E-R antworten



Die Privatverabredungen und Smileyposts stören dich nicht aber über den Beitrag von Cook meckerst du rum Das war doch ein sachlicher und informativer Post.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. August 2006)

zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> @Cook
> 
> 
> Ich hatte doch darum gebeten, keine K-L-U-G-S-C-H-E-I-ß-E-R antworten


Ich denke auch das sich Cook sachlich ausgedrückt hat und wo er recht hat, hat er recht, ist wirklich nur Schotter. Aber ich möchte an dieser Stelle keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen.
Ich finde es nett einen Westwegthread zu haben, in dem alle die die Tour ebenfalls planen sich ein paar Info's holen und nachfragen können.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Slayer66 (13. August 2006)

Hallo ich möchte gerne das Teilstück des westlichen Westwegs von Basel über Blauen und Feldberg fahren. Ist das alles fahrbar?
Wie sieht insbesondere das Teilstück von Kandern zum Blauen aus?


----------



## heinzelmann (13. August 2006)

Hi Slayer,

"alles fahrbar" isses bestimmt nicht.

Schieben müssen wirst Du wahrscheinlich an den
- Baseler Weinbergtreppen
- die letzten hm zum Blauengipfel
- an Stellen um den Belchen herum: besser nicht am Wochenende fahren - kann Ärger mit Wanderern geben.

Ansonsten eine nette Etappe mit einigen Trails. Insbesondere zwischen Blauen und Blechen und zwischen Belchen und Trubelsmattkopf.


----------



## Slayer66 (14. August 2006)

Hi Heinzelmann,

danke für die Info.
Will diesen Streckenabschnitt unter der Woche mal in Angriff nehmen. Am Wochenende habe ich am Belchen auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gehabt. Ich glaube nirgendswo im Schwarzwald ist die Haltung so Anti-Biker-mäßig wie am Belchen.

Nochmal eine genauere Nachfrage:
- Ich beginne den Westweg erst ab Kandern. Dann dürfte ich ja nicht mehr auf die "Baseler Weinbergtreppen" stoßen, oder?
- Auf der Karte sieht das Stück von Kandern zum Blauen schon schwierig aus? Sollte man dieses Stück umfahren oder sind es wirklich nur ein paar Höhenmeter die man schieben muss?
- Gibt es oben auf dem Blauen eine Möglichkeit, wo man etwas essen kann, bzw. ist es dort möglich zu übernachten?


----------



## armin_k. (18. August 2006)

Hallo Slayer66

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.berghotel-hochblauen.de/

Der Trip von Kandern zum Hochblauen ist locker machbar. Vom Hexentanzplatz aus würde ich dann aber nicht mehr der roten Raute sondern den Schildern folgen. Überhaupt ist dies ein Problem bei der Machbarkeit dieses Trips. Die Wege mit roter Raute sind teilweise nur für Fußgänger gedacht. Auf der Anfahrt zum Belchen z.B. musst Du durch Drehkreuze (Kuhbremse) und oben darf dir als schiebende Radler nichts entgegenkommen. Außerdem sind die Ranger dort shr sensibel. Da empfiehlt sich die Auffahrt über Böllen.

Den Mittel- und Nordschwarzwald kenne ich nicht... aber hier im Süden ist es wohl eine Mischung aus roter Raute / MTB-Weg und daneben... 

Ich empfehle da mal eine Craetion aus MTB Karte und Wanderkarte 1:35.000

Ab Kandern kommst Du aber locker zum Feldberg: Todtnauer Hütte, Stübenwasenhütte....

Liebe Grüße - Armin aus Lörrach


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. August 2006)

Nochmal grundsätzlich. Für die Übernachtungsadressen habe ich mir die Westweg Wanderbroschüre besorgt. Dort sind alle Etappen nochmal mit KM Angaben und vorallem nach Etappen alle Unterkunftsadressen mit Übernachtungskosten und Adresse/Telnr. aufgeführt. Absolut lohnend!!!!
Sowie auch für weitere Infos mal der Blick auf die HP vom Schwarzwaldverein.

@Slayer
Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß, ist definitiv der beste Westwegabschnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porthos (28. August 2006)

Wenige Wochen nach Pumuckl sind wir auch den Westweg gefahren, leider mit anderem Wetter! Da die Strecke ja schon ausführlich beschrieben wurde nur ein paar Anmerkungen.
Nach Forbach herunter: Im http://www.schwarzwald-mountainbiker.de/ wurde schwächeren Fahrern eine Ausweichroute empfohlen- ich kann nur sagen, wer sich Zeit läßt und sich nicht zu schade ist ein paar Meter und Spitzkehren zu schieben, hat da trotzdem Spaß daran. Und schieben steht ja beim Westweg öfter auf dem Programm  Wir haben in Forbach übernachtet   ("Waldhorn" war o.K.). Die Pizzeria am Ortsanfang war siffig, weiß nicht was da in den Gläsern klebte..)
Von Forbach bis zur Badner Höhe schiebt man auch sehr viel, anschließend kann man sich bis Untersmatt erholen. Ab da ist wieder viel schieben angesagt bis zur Hornisgrinde. Natürlich kann man diesen Teil auf dem MTB-Westweg umfahren... aber ist das dann noch DER Westweg?



Von der Hornisgrinde herunter zum Mummelsee wird es richtig nett, von oben hat man auch einen schönen ruhigen Blick. Am See angekommen, weiß man dann warum er auch Rummelsee genannt wird. Wir sind wegen Regen am Morgen nur bis zur Darmstädter Hütte gekommen, die ist sehr urig!
Sehr entspannt war der nächste Tag, wir hatten geplant auf der Hark zu übernachten (weil toller Blick, super Lage, aber an Wochenenden oft ausgebucht) und waren daher keine 4 Stunden auf dem Rad.
Am nächsten Tag haben wir den Abstecher über den Brandenkopf gemacht, da sich der Nebel lichtete, hat sich das echt gelohnt! Es verlängert den wunderbaren Trail nach Hausach noch.



Der Aufstieg zu Farrenkopf ist steil, aber wenigstens ohne Wurzeln und Steine (Nichts hat mich beim Schieben behindern). Und auch wenn man denkt, man hätte damit das Meiste geschafft, kommen auch danach noch einige Schiebepassagen. Bei uns war auch noch alles recht rutschig, weil es fast jeden Tag irgendwann geregnet hat.
Das beste Wetter und damit auch die beste Laune hatten wir von der Wilhelmshöhe ab. Es geht durch den wunderbaren Südschwarzwald


 
mit einem angenehmen Auf und Ab.
Die neue Westwegroute hat ihren Höhepunkt allerdings nicht mehr bei der Fürsatzhöhe, sondern man muss noch bis zur Weißtannenhöhe rauf. Hätten ich das gewußt, hätte ich es mehr genießen können. So wartete ich immer auf die Abfahrt zum Titisee.
Zum Feldberg rauf geht es dann auf breiten Feldwegen, wir hatten Glück im Unglück. Das Gewitter und der Sturzregen waren am Zweiseenblick vorbeigezogen und gaben den Blick frei. Genug gesehen! Daher steckte am nächsten Tag auf unserer Etappe über den Feldberg selbiger in den Wolken. 



Nur kurz riß der Himmel Richtung Belchen auf, natürlich nur um uns in falscher Sicherheit zu wiegen. Mehrere Regengüsse durchnässten uns komplett und brachten uns nahe ans Aufgeben. 



Zum Glück konnten wir uns den Belchen rauf wieder warmschieben!
Sogar Sonne war uns vergönnt- allerdings nur bis knapp unter den Gipfel...
Glück hatten wir dafür vom Belchen herunter, wir waren die Letzten (18:30 Uhr) und konnten so unbehelligt von Wanderen und Rangern runterfahren! 
Für den letzten Tag hatten wir dann noch den Blauen aufgehoben (und den restlichen Nebel...), die Wolken rissen erst auf, als wir wieder unten waren.
Ab Kandern haben sie den Westweg verlegt (neu seit 18.8.06), es geht über Bahnschienen und in die Wolfsschlucht. Tolle Schlucht - nur darf der Lenker nicht zu breit sein! 



Anschließend war der Weg schlecht ausgeschildert. Wahrscheinlich hat die Ortsgruppe da noch nicht komplett die gelben und roten Rauten geändert. War verwirrend- wir sind dann nach den alten Kartenangaben zum Westweg und einer meist gelben, manchmal roten Raute gefahren. Ab Burg Rötteln stimmte dann alles wieder - ab nach Basel und in den Zug!



Wir haben statt der klassischen vier Tage allerdings sieben Tage gebraucht (33 Stunden Fahrzeit), in fünf oder sechs Tagen ist es aber sicherlich auch gut zu schaffen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt! Mit mehr Etappen hat man auch ein bißchen Zeit das Ganze zu genießen und fühlt sich in den Schiebepassagen nicht so gehetzt, weil es nicht voran geht.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. September 2006)

@ Porthos
Sehr schöner Westweg-Bericht/Fotos, ging ja doch fix  . Respekt dafür das Ihr es trotz des bescheidenen Wetters durchgezogen habt  !!!! Bin mal sehr auf das neue Stück ab Kandel gespannt.

Gruß Felix


----------



## easymtbiker (13. September 2006)

@ felix: netter bericht! habs jetzt gerade erst gelesen. die strecke hört sich gut an und sag mir mal bescheid, wenn der termin "2007" mal etwas eingeengt ist! ich komme dann , wenn ich zeit habe, mit!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ felix: netter bericht! habs jetzt gerade erst gelesen. die strecke hört sich gut an und sag mir mal bescheid, wenn der termin "2007" mal etwas eingeengt ist! ich komme dann , wenn ich zeit habe, mit!


Sehr gerne, aber ich muß Dich daran erinnern, dass wir den Weg nicht an einem sondern auf ein paar auf Tage verteilt durchziehen möchten    !!! Das was ich an Kilometerjahresleistung habe, hast Du innerhalb eines Monat's.

Das wird lustig, die Gruppe wird immer größer, bald schon ein Teamevent!!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (13. September 2006)

pumuckl schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gerne, aber ich muß Dich daran erinnern, dass wir den Weg nicht an einem sondern auf ein paar auf Tage verteilt durchziehen möchten


weichei!   
hey, ich kann auch mal gemütlich fahren, besonders auf touren! haste meinen alpen-x bericht gelesen? tag 2 sage und schreibe 19,87 km!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> pumuckl schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok


----------



## Oetti03 (14. September 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

nach meinem furchtbaren Abschneiden beim SBM am Sonntag, war ich gestern und vorgestern auch aufm Westweg unterwegs! Ich weiß, der Westweg hat eigentlich 4 Etappen; später mehr 

*Dienstag 12.09.06, 1. Etappe: Pforzheim "Kupferhammer" - Hundseck*

Hab mich von meinen Eltern mim Auto an den Kupferhammer bringen lassen. Bei herrlichstem Wetter gings los. 



War bis Birkenfeld ganz allein auf dem Trail. Dort bin ich dann auf eine ca. 30 Kopf starke Wandergruppe aufgefahren. Aus "Anstand" (eigentlich mehr Selbstschutz) hab ich mich dann außenherum über einen Steilweg nach Birkenfeld Zentrum gekämpft. Weiter gings. Ich allein mit dem Weg... Am Dreimarkstein hab ich weng im Brunnen geplanscht und dann gings hinauf nach Dobel. 
Meine einzige Erfahrung mit "renitenten" Wanderen hab ich dann am Hohlohsee gemacht: Da ist doch so ein Knüppeldamm mit nem "Radfahrer bitte absteigen" Schild. Artig wie ich bin, hab ich also geschoben. Da sitzt doch so ein Alter Sack auf der Bank und pampt mich an, dass es für meinesgleichen besser wär hier zu schieben. Ich weiß gar net was der von mir wollte...  Aber er hat Glück gehabt, dass meine Luftpumpe im Rucksack verstaut war. 
Nahja. Hab dann vom Turm aus einige Bildchen gemacht und bin dann Richtung Forbach. Der Aufstieg nach Forbach zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre ist die Hölle! Ich hab zwar gewusst, dass es hart wird; aber so?! Zu allem Überfluss fings dann an zu Gewittern. Hab zum Glück am See eine schöne Hütte zum unterstellen gefunden. 
Eine Stunde später hab ich mich dann im Nieselregen auf zur Badener Höhe gemacht. Dort oben angekommen, schnell einige Bilder gemacht und zum Etappenziel nach Hundseck. Hab im Gasthof Hundseck übernachtet. 34 mit Früstück. War gut. Am Ende vom Tag hatte ich 79km und 2032hm auf meinem Tacho.  (in Pforzheim bin ich mal ausversehen falsch abgebogen)


*Mittwoch 13.09.2006; 2. Etappe: Hundseck - Hausach*

Nach nem ausgiebigen Frühstück hab ich mich so gegen 9:00 Uhr auf den Weg gemacht. Bei herrlichstem Wetter hab ich Richtung Seekopf gkurbelt. Dank Lothar hat man eine geniale Sicht auf die Umgebung; leider aber auch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung. 



Durch abwechsendes schieben "keuch" und fahren hab ich dann den Seekopf erreicht und auf der Abfahrt zum Ruhestein hab ichs endlich mal weng knacken lassen... Je näher ich dem Schliffkopf kam, um so mehr Wanderer waren unterwegs. Aber alle freundlich! Was ich etwas schade fand, war, dass es zumindest zu Beginn der Etappe überwiegend Forstautobahnen sind auf denen man fährt. Aber gegen Schluß wirds dafür besser. Weiter gings: Zuflucht, Alexanderschanze, Hildahhütte. Hier hab ich mir einige Riegel gegönnt. Bei der Abfahrt von der Seeebene runter kam zum Glück ein Brunnen. Da hab ich meine doch arg geschrumpften Wasservorräte auffrischen können. Kurz vor Hark kam mir dann eine schöne Bank gerade recht um mal für ne halbe Stund abzuliegen... 
An Hark wars eigentlich ziemlich genial zu fahren; fast nur noch Singletrails.



Auf dem Spitzfelsen hab ich dann noch ausgiebig das Panorama genossen, bevor ich mich in die lezte Abfahrt des Tages geworfen hab. 



In Hausach angekommen, hab ich erstmal ne Bäckerei aufgesucht und mir 2 süße Stückle gegönnt, mit Zwetschgen.... Da ich nur ca. 40 km von Hausach wohne hab ich beschlossen daheim zu nächtigen und mir das Geld für ein Hotel zu sparen. Hab also mein Privattaxi angefordert und die 2. Etappe war entgültig zu Ende. 75 km und 1299hm !! 


*Mittwoch 14.09.2006, 3. Etappe: Hausach - Bärenthal*

Tja wie oben schon angekündigt, fand heut morgen mein Abenteuer Westweg sein Ende.   Der SBM am Sonntag und die zwei Etappen ham mich glaub ein paar Körner zuviel gekostet... Außerdem tut mein Hintern mächtig schmerzen. Aber net so schlimm. Dann fahr ich den Westweg halt als 2x 2 Tagestour! Trotzdem schön. Ich hoff ich kann das Abenteuer Westweg dieses Jahr noch zu Ende fahren! Jetzt ist aber erst mal Regeneration angesagt.

Vorläufiges Fazit: Ich fahrs auf jeden Fall noch zu Ende und für nächstes Jahr heißts: Westweg - ich komme wieder!!

Danke noch an Pumuckl für seine Packliste. Die hat mir echt geholfen und was da net draufsteht brauch man auch net.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTBDave (2. Juni 2008)

So, anbei mal ein kleiner Tourbericht von einem Normalsterblichen 

Habe den Westweg in 2 Events aufgeteilt und den ersten Teil hinter mich gebracht 

Erste Etappe zwar etwas chaotisch, aber yo, was solls.... 

Habe viele Bilder und Infos zusammengestellt die dem ein oder anderen bei der Tourplanung evtl. weiter helfen.

Den 2. Teil werde ich irgendwann diesen Sommer anstarten - mit hoffentlich etwas mehr Fitness 

Link zu meiner Page: http://www.10000km.net
Allgemeine Infos Westweg: http://www.10000km.net/?p=59
Etappe 1: http://www.10000km.net/?p=61
Etappe 2: http://www.10000km.net/?p=62

Viel Spass 

Gruß Dave


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Juni 2008)

Sehr sehr schöner und ausführlicher Bericht, mehr in Deinem Blog...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaphod (5. Juni 2008)

Hi Dave!

Meinen Glückwünsch zur Tur und zu Deiner asuführlichen Tourbeschreibung.
Das Du die Abfahrt nach Forbach verpasst hast ist echt schade, die ist echt genial.

Die Auffahrt zur Badener Höhe war auch für mich echt die Hölle. Würde ich beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall umgehen.

Ich bin übrigens auf der  suche nach der ultimativen schwarzwald Durchquerung. Ich bin auch schon Ostweg und offiziellen Schwarzwaldradweg gefahren. Der Mittelweg fehlt mir noch. Ich will dann aus allem das Beste raussuchen um eine schöne Tour zusammenstellen.

Wann geht´s denn weiter?

Gruß Zaphod


----------



## MTBDave (5. Juni 2008)

Danke 

Den "Forbach-Trail" werde ich nachholen - dann aber Anfahrt mit dem Auto...

Ich denke ich werde nächste Woche den Westweg abschließen - wobei ich noch nicht weiß wie´s zeitlich aussieht. Werde dann natürlich wieder berichten.

Ulltimative Schwarzwalddurchquerung hört sich gut an  Lass es uns wissen wenn du das Projekt fertig gestellt hast


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Den "Forbach-Trail" werde ich nachholen - dann aber Anfahrt mit dem Auto...
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich Dir ganz viel Spaß. Mein Tourhöhepunkt war die Ankunft auf dem Feldberggipfel und somit der Höchste Punkt der Tour!!


----------



## Early50de (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo

fand deinen Beitrag super. Kannst du mir eine Packliste schicken ?
Danke
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## MTBDave (27. Juni 2008)

Hi Early,

du da hab ich einfach das eingepackt was man so üblicherweise braucht.

Da ich immer von Paranoia begleitet werde was mein Bike angeht habe ich ein recht dickes Schloss dabei gehabt. 

Ansosnten:

- 2 Käsebrötchen
- Einige Powerriegel
- 2 gekochte Eier
- Flickzeug
- Ersatzschlauch
- Tools
- Ersatzshirt
- Trinkrucksack 3L
- Handtuch (nie gebraucht)
- Schlafshirt
- Schlaunterhose
- Ein Probepäckchen Duschgel/Shampo
- Handy
- Ein paar Pflaster und Verbandszeug

....denke das wars... ...wenn mir noch was einfällt ruf ich Edit


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juni 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hi Early,
> 
> du da hab ich einfach das eingepackt was man so üblicherweise braucht.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber ne abgespeckte Liste !!! Wolfgang, es gibt noch ne ausführlichere, bei Interesse meld Dich via PN und schick gleich Deine eMailadresse mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (29. Juni 2008)

War ja auch nur 2 Tage unterwegs - hat unter anderem den Vorteil das man nicht so viel mitschleppen muss 

Zahnbürste und Zahnpasta fehlt noch


----------



## Early50de (29. Juni 2008)

Danke Dir
wir Mein und ich werden versuchen ende Jul (Anfang Ferien BW) diese Tour zumachen
Drück mal die Daumen wegen Wtter.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juni 2008)

Early50de schrieb:


> Danke Dir
> wir Mein und ich werden versuchen ende Jul (Anfang Ferien BW) diese Tour zumachen
> Drück mal die Daumen wegen Wtter.
> Gruss Wolfgang



Dann Euch mal viel Spaß, ist echt ein Highlight!!! Berichtet mal im Anschluß wie es gelaufen ist!!


----------



## Dr. Z. (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade vom Westweg zurück, allerdings leicht abgewandelt: ab Stuttgart mit der S-Bahn nach Weil der Stadt, dann via Hirsau, Calmbach nach Dobel auf den W-Weg.

Wegen der Übernachtung hatten wir uns im Ochsenstall angemeldet. Eigentlich die klassische Station für die erste Nacht. Der Wirt ist aber seltsam drauf: Wer bis 18 Uhr nicht da ist, kann sehen wo er bleibt. Na danke. Wir waren angemeldet, und meldeten uns dann noch mal von Forbach aus. Wieder diese besch... Ansage. Wir haben dann kurzerhand umdisponiert und im Naturfreundehaus Sand (kurz unterhalb der Badner Höhe) angerufen. Das krasse Gegenteil. 

Die Wirtsleute super freundlich, die Nacht günstig (Übernachtung, Frühstück, Bettwäsche, Abendesse, 2 Radler plus Waschservice 31 Euro) und die bieten sogar einen Waschservice an. Für 2 Euro kann man seine Sachen abgeben und erhält sie gewaschen und vor allem getrocknet am späten Abend wieder zurück. Da weiß ich jetzt schon, wo ich beim nächsten mal Quartier beziehe...

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## MTBDave (14. Juli 2008)

> Wer bis 18 Uhr nicht da ist, kann sehen wo er bleibt. Na danke.



Das liegt daran das dort ab 18:00 Uhr keiner mehr ist. Du bekommst einen Schlüssel in die Hand gedrückt und das wars. Demnach gibt es nach 18:00 Uhr auch keine Verpflegung mehr u.s.w. 

Aus diesem Grund finde ich die Hochkopfstube oder dein Vorschlag hier auf jeden Fall viel sinnvoller. 

Gruß Dave


----------



## Early50de (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo
ja habe mir schon so etwas gedacht, wenn alle dort Hingehen das geht nicht lange gut , habe uns deshalb auch angemeldet für Naturfreunde "Badener Höhe".
Mal sehen, ich berichte dann wie es war.
Wir starten ins pforzheim um 9.00 Bahnhof. Was glaubst du , wie lange brauch man ungefähr bis dort.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## MTBDave (14. Juli 2008)

> wenn alle dort Hingehen das geht nicht lange gut



wieso? versteh den zusammenhang jetzt nicht... 

...wüsste nicht das mtb´ler dort nicht willkommen sind.



> Wir starten ins pforzheim um 9.00 Bahnhof. Was glaubst du , wie lange brauch man ungefähr bis dort.



das kommt auf eure aktuelle fitness an. ich war für solche strecken nicht trainiert und habe entsprechend lange gebraucht. kannst dir den gps track auf meiner page downloaden und schauen um wieviel uhr ich wo war.

Felix der hier auch oft schreibt hat bis zum Ochsenstall 8:45 gebraucht. Wenn du auf dem gleichen Level bist dann wirst du vielleicht 7:30 brauchen... ...meine grobe Schätzung - Felix kann hier sicher mehre sagen. ...kommt auch drauf an wo das naturfreundehaus ist... Ich selbst bin ja nicht auf die Badener Höhe sondern bin außenrum (der Westweg Aufstieg ist abartig!) - bis Hochkopfstube 10:40. An der Badener Höhe war ich schätzungsweise (ohne jetzt nachzuschauen) nach 8:40... 

Wäre super wenn ihr eure Erfahrung mit der Übernachtung hier als Comment posten würdet: http://www.10000km.net/?cat=5 

Grüße Dave


----------



## Porthos (15. Juli 2008)

Early50de schrieb:


> Was glaubst du , wie lange brauch man ungefähr bis dort.
> Gruss Wolfgang


... wir waren erst am nächsten Mittag dort, haben in Forbach übernachtet und uns morgens auf die Badner Höhe erstmal warmgeschoben


----------



## bully98 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde die Infos und Berichte sehr interessant und würde den Westweg auch gern mal fahren, allerdings machts allein bestimmt nicht so viel Spass.

Hab ab 13.09. Urlaub und falls sich da auch jemand den Westweg vorgenommen hat und evtl noch einen Begleiter sucht bin ich dabei.

Meldet euch einfach.

Gruss Manuel


----------



## bully98 (29. Juli 2008)

Schubs...

Gibts denn niemand der Lust auf den Westweg hat??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab des Westweg ja eigentlich auch für dieses Jahr im Visier gehabt. Aber nicht ab Pforzheim sondern ab Bad Herrenalb. So verpasst man nichts aber die Einteilung der Tagesetappen ist entspannter. In wievielen Etappen hast du es denn vor? Also normal in 4 bis 5 oder eher langsamer?


----------



## bully98 (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich denke eher 5-6 Etappen bis langsamer...
Bin nicht der Topathlet und hab noch ein paar wenige Kilos zu viel an meinem Körper 


Ab Bad Herrenalb klingt auch gut kann ich mit der S-Bahn von FDS bis nach Gernsbach. Wie weit wäre das dann noch nach Bad Herrenalb bzw wieviele HM? 

Wie hast du dir das vorgestelt?

Den Aufstieg zur Badenerhöhe würde ich gern umfahren, nicht den original Westweg nach den ganzen Berichten hier...


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch nicht vor auf Teufel komm raus auf der roten Raute zu bleiben. Den Teil um Forbach rum kenne ich gut und werde den Anstieg zur Badener Höhe und ggf. auch noch andere umfahren. Mehr als 5 Etappen will ich aber nicht machen, ist halt durch die Übernachtungen auch eine Geldfrage. Tagesleistungen von 50-60km und ~1500hm solltest du schon schaffen sonst macht das keinen Sinn.
Beim Start ab Gernsbach hätte die erste Etappe etwa 300hm mehr als von BH aus. Ich würde dann eher empfehlen in Forbach zu starten und von da zum Latschigfelsen (Ostseite des Murgtals) hochzufahren und da in den Westweg einzusteigen. Dadurch verpasst du auch nix und die Strecke und Höhenmeter werden deutlich reduziert. Aber über solche Details kann man auch noch später reden. Genau diesen Abschnitt (also Forbach - Latschigfelsen - Trail nach Forbach - Umfahrung auf die Badener Höhe und Westweg _rückwärts_ nach Forbach) fahren wir übrigens am Sonntag als Tagestour.


----------



## bully98 (29. Juli 2008)

Ja die 50-60 km und 1500 HM sind denke ich kein Problem, wenn man den ganzen Tag Zeit hat ist das durchaus machbar.
Hab ja auch noch bisschen Zeit zum trainieren.

Letztes Jahr bin ich ne Tour um Elzach gefahren mit ~1000 hm und 30 km in ~ 5 Stunden, da war ich zwar platt aber lange nicht so fit wie ich derzeit bin..

Evtl kann man auch früher wieder aussteigen, denn die Geldfrage steht bei mir auch im Raum... denke aber mit 5 Etappen müsste das machbar sein.


Wieviel HM und km sind denn die Tour am Sonntag?
Wieviele seid ihr denn und wie alt?

Gruss bully


----------



## Eike. (29. Juli 2008)

Am Sonntag werden es ziemlich exakt 33km/1300hm, die Tour sind wir schonmal gefahren. Das Highlight sind die Trails jeweils zurück nach Forbach. Den ersten hat man ja in der normalen Westwegtour mit drin und der zweite ist das oft erwähnte (und verfluchte) Schiebestück zur Badener Höhe rauf - nur eben runter und da isses geil 
Wir sind bisher zu viert und altersmäßig so 25-35, Ausreißer nach oben oder unten mal nicht mitgezählt  Hier ist der Eintrag im LMB. Dun findest uns auch im Karlsruher Lokalforum.


----------



## bully98 (29. Juli 2008)

Klingt ganz gut... aber ich glaube 1300 hm auf 33 km käme noch etwas zu früh..


----------



## zaphod (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute!

Es ist mal wieder soweit  ---  AB IN DEN SCHWARZWALD 

Hat jemand lust zwischen dem 23 Aug. und dem 6. Sep den Mittelweg mitzufahren?
Nicht so bekannt wie der Westweg aber soll viele Singletrails haben.

Das sind 2 Wochen zeit, eigentlich könnte man beides machen 


Gruß Z.


----------



## wookie (1. August 2008)

würde nächste woche gerne fahren. (04.08.2008)
muss nicht westweg sein, kann aber.

jemand bock? abfahrt pforzheim oder bad herrenalb oder egal. von süden nach norden wäre natürlich auch ne möglichkeit.


----------



## m4dl1b (24. September 2008)

servus! 

war neulich 'ne woche in forbach. da ich auf der suche nach singletrails etc war, hab ich auch die badener höhe empfohlen bekommen. 
bin also an der talsperre (?) entlang richtung badener höhe. irgendwann ging son weg links hoch (roten raute) ... mein grinsen wurd immer breiter als ich den bock da hoch geschoben hab.. war brutalst felsig. der weg endete am herrenwieser see. ging dann aber eigentlich gleich auf der roten raute weiter nach oben. kenn mich in der ecke nicht  aus, aber das muss n wanderweg gewesen sein. hab aber feststellen müssen, dass ich wahrscheinlich auch auf der normalen schotterstrasse hoch gekommen wäre. am trail gabs ziemlich weit oben, nen einstieg am normalen weg.. 
kennt jemand die strecke? ich fands extremst geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (24. September 2008)

Ja, ist ne super Strecke dort 

Bilder und GPS Track damit du das nächste mal auf dem "richtigen" Weg hoch findest: http://www.10000km.net/?p=16

Auf dem Wander-Westweg macht der Aufstieg mit dem Bike weniger Spass... http://www.10000km.net/?p=61

Gruß Dave


----------



## Eike. (24. September 2008)

m4dl1b schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> war neulich 'ne woche in forbach. da ich auf der suche nach singletrails etc war, hab ich auch die badener höhe empfohlen bekommen.
> bin also an der talsperre (?) entlang richtung badener höhe. irgendwann ging son weg links hoch (roten raute) ... mein grinsen wurd immer breiter als ich den bock da hoch geschoben hab.. war brutalst felsig. der weg endete am herrenwieser see. ging dann aber eigentlich gleich auf der roten raute weiter nach oben. kenn mich in der ecke nicht  aus, aber das muss n wanderweg gewesen sein. hab aber feststellen müssen, dass ich wahrscheinlich auch auf der normalen schotterstrasse hoch gekommen wäre. am trail gabs ziemlich weit oben, nen einstieg am normalen weg..
> kennt jemand die strecke? ich fands extremst geil



Das ist ein Teil des Westwegs. Auf der anderen Talseite gibt es auch noch einen. Nicht so verblockt aber auch ganz nett. Das ist eine der besten Trailtouren hier in der Gegend. Man muss aber nicht den Weg hochschieben sondern kann recht einfach auf Waldwegen auf die Badener Höhe fahren und da in den Westweg einsteigen.


----------



## axisofjustice (24. September 2008)

Servus! 

Ich plane, mit meinem Senior den Westweg bzw. eine ähnliche Route in den Herbstferien (Anfang Oktober) von Pforzheim nach Freiburg zu fahren. Da ich ein bisschen auf ihn Rücksicht nehmen muss was Streckenlänge und Wegeprofil angeht, habe ich schon überlegt, den neuen MTB-Westweg zu fahren. Jetzt lese ich hier, dass er wohl sehr eintönig und ohne sehenswerte Aussichtspunkte etc. sein soll.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich brauche eine Route, die ziemlich frei ist von fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolleren Passagen und größtenteils auf Forstwegen und flowigen, einfach zu fahrenden Trails verläuft. Ist der Ostweg da eine Alternative? Oder kann man beim Original Westweg - sollten verbockte Passagen kommen - problemlos auf den MTB-Westweg ausweichen?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen...es soll keine Trekkingtour werden. Aber Trails sollten sich nach Möglichkeit auf S1 und S2 beschränken.

Geplant sind 4 Tage mit etwa 240km (Pforzheim-Freiburg) und 4000-5000hm. 

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Gruß


----------



## Eike. (24. September 2008)

Auf den MTB-Westweg auszuweichen wird oft nicht funktionieren da der teilweise komplett anders verläuft. Mit einer Wanderkarte ist es aber kein Problem sich selbst Umfahrungen zu suchen. So viele anspruchsvolle Stellen sind es ja auch gar nicht.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. November 2008)

abend...

wir haben uns nächstes jahr für nächstesn jahr denn westweg vorgenommen...aber schon  ab gernsbach...hoch auf die teufelsmühle weiter zum hohloturm und ab nach forbach auf richtiggeilen pissten.. nochn paar fragen hab ich:

GPS-Gerät empfelenswert?
Reicht der DEuter 26l Rucksack?
Ist der westweg richtig beschildert?
ich hab für 5 tage rund 350euro eingeplant....200hotels...100falls reparaturen ersatzteile und 50 für die fahrt  basel-Kalsruhe..komm ich damit hin?
MIt All Muountainfully fahrbar vo.140mm/hi 140 ?



danke im vorraus


----------



## Eike. (15. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> GPS-Gerät empfelenswert?


Praktisch aber kein Muss. Der Westweg ist auf den Wanderkarten vom Schwarzwaldverein eingezeichnet und im Allgemeinen auch sehr gut beschildert.


> Reicht der DEuter 26l Rucksack?


Kommt auf persönliche Vorlieben an und ob du eine Trinkblase oder Flaschen mitnehmen willst. Mit einer Blase wird es vermutlich schon eng.


> Ist der westweg richtig beschildert?


siehe oben.


> ich hab für 5 tage rund 350euro eingeplant....200hotels...100falls reparaturen ersatzteile und 50 für die fahrt  basel-Kalsruhe..komm ich damit hin?


Kommt darauf an wieviele Etappen du machen und in was für Hotels/Pensionen zu übernachten willst. Bei den normalen 4-5 Etappen sollte es reichen wenn du nicht zu anspruchsvoll bist. Also eher Pensionen als Hotels und günstig zu mittag essen.


> MIt All Muountainfully fahrbar vo.140mm/hi 140 ?


Reich vollkommen.

Behalte diesen Thread im Auge, da dürften in nächster Zeit noch nützliche Infos zusammen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (15. November 2008)

Hi Karlsruher,

habe dieses Jahr Etappe 1&2 gemacht...

Der Westweg ist super beschildert. Mit einer Karte im Rucksack wird ein GPS überflüssig. Ein paar Tipps zur Karte & Co. findest du auf meiner Page unter den allgemeinen Infos zum Westweg: http://www.10000km.net/?p=59

Bez. Equipment für die komplette Tour würd ich den Pumuckl hier im Forum anmailen - der gibt dir sicher gerne seine Packliste durch an der du dich orientieren kannst. Da ich nur die ersten 2 Etappen gefahren bin, war nur ein minimales Equipment notwendig - sehr angenehm 

@Beschilderung: Augen offen halten und immer der roten Raute nach, dann kann nichts passieren. Hierzu auch weitere infos auf meinem Blog.

@Kosten: Eine erste Orientierung kann dir meine Doku zur ersten Etappe geben: http://www.10000km.net/?p=61 ...ansonsten kann man die Übernachtungen bei den Etappenzielen schon vorher recherchieren und reservieren - was ich dir auch wärmstens empfehlen würde. Einerseits kannst du dir sicher sein das der Ort nicht ausgebucht ist und du ein warems Plätzchen zumÜbernachten hast und andererseits kannst du die Kosten vorher kalkulieren. EC und/oder Kreditkarte würde ich dennoch einpacken.

Die restlichen Etappen werde ich dieses Frühjahr unter die Räder nehmen 

Grüße aus Daxlanden

Dave

Edit: Bin übrigens mit nem Hardtail gefahren...


----------



## KA-Biker (15. November 2008)

die frage ist nur wie wir diese hotelsbuchen sollen und was wir machen wenn wir nicht am tagesziel dem hotel ankommen..?, denn bei uns sind 3 leute 17 jahre und einer 16.DA mann unter 18 noch geschäfsunfähing ist müsst ich mal schaun was wir machen...

grüße aus eggenstein

patrick
mtbdave, bist du auch in karlsruhe unterwegs..bzw. hewigsquelle?


----------



## MTBDave (16. November 2008)

Naja, ihr müsst ja ungefähr wissen was ihr an Höhenmetern und Strecke täglich zurücklegen könnt, oder? Irgendwie muss das ganze ja auch zeitlich geplant werden?!?! Ihr müsst ja wissen wo ihr dann entsprechend Rast macht und Kräfte für den Folgetag sammeln könnt. Wenn ihr nicht im Wald pennen wollt, dann würd ich das schon ein bischen planen 

Btw. Wenn das Etappenziel - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht erreicht werden kann, dann kann man immer noch per Handy stornieren.

@HQ: In letzter Zeit lasse ichs etwas schleifen und bin eher auf Füßen und Händen unterwegs. Aber ab und an auch auf dem Wattkopf & Co., ja 

@Geschäftsfeähigkeit: Wenn die am Telefon fragen sollten, dann können ja die Eltern reservieren. Also das sollte jetzt nicht unbednigt ein Problem darstellen...


----------



## KA-Biker (16. November 2008)

1000-1500hm geht schon am tag....ich war erst vor 2wochen auf ner größeren tour. gernsbach-teufelsmühle-holohturm-forbach..das sind runde 1100hm und 300m haben wir hochgetragen...joa geht schon.


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2008)

Du solltest aber berücksichtigen, dass es nochmal was ganz anderes ist sowas ein paar Tage am Stück zu machen. Wenn du nicht zu viele Etappen machen willst (sonst wird deine finanzielle Planung sehr eng) musst du damit rechnen auch mal eine Tagesleistung von 1700hm und mehr zu haben.


----------



## MTBDave (16. November 2008)

Wenn du wirklich alles packen willst, würd ich bis zum Start noch ein bischen trainieren. Ich war nach 2 Tagen total im Sack...

Die Etappen in der Übersicht:

1. Etappe: Pforzheim - Untersmatt > 2474HM/78,5km
2. Etappe: Untermatt - Hausach > 1549HM/60,5km
3. Etappe: Hausach - Fürsatzhöhe > 1977HM/62,44km (nicht von mir gefahren/gemessen)
4. Etappe: Fürsatzhöhe - Basel > 2238HM/93,69km (nicht von mir gefahren/gemessen)

Wann wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. November 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> GPS-GerÃ¤t empfelenswert?


Brauchst Du nicht, der Westweg ist top ausgeschildert, immer der roten Raute folgen:







Ich hatte die Karten 1:50 000 vom Schwarzwaldverein sicherheitshalber aber noch mit dabei.



KA-Biker schrieb:


> Reicht der DEuter 26l Rucksack?


Ich bin mit dem Deuter Futura 22 AC, sprich 22l gefahren inkl 3l Trinkblase im Rucksack, d.h. 19l . Reicht vollkommen aus, v.a. seid ihr zu mehreren, da kann man sich ein paar Sachen sogar untereinander aufteilen (Werkzeug, Karten, Handy, Foto etc.) das spart nochmal enorm



KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ist der westweg richtig beschildert?


siehe oben!!! 



KA-Biker schrieb:


> ich hab fÃ¼r 5 tage rund 350euro eingeplant....200hotels...100falls reparaturen ersatzteile und 50 fÃ¼r die fahrt  basel-Kalsruhe..komm ich damit hin?


Damit mÃ¼sstest Du hinkommen. Pro Person wohlgemerkt!! Ich glaube ich habe 250â¬ bezahlt auf 4 Tage, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.



KA-Biker schrieb:


> MIt All Muountainfully fahrbar vo.140mm/hi 140 ?


Ich bins mit meinem HT gefahren, ging wunderbar. 
Jetzt kein SpaÃ, Creme fÃ¼r den Po nicht vergessen, der meldet sich nÃ¤mlich mit groÃer Wahrscheinlichkeit. Nivea auf dem Po, dicke Schicht Melkfett aufs Hosenpolster!!! Klappt wunderbar, fÃ¼hlt sich beim anziehen komisch an, aber hauptsache es hilft!!!

Bei Fragen meld Dich nochmal. Packliste und mehr Infos zum Westweg gibts auf Nachfrage via Mail.

Dann mal viel SpaÃ beim Planen!!

GruÃ vom Pumuckl


----------



## martn (17. November 2008)

hm, das klingt nach ner spannenden angelegenheit, der westweg. ist den schonmal jemand hier in zwei etappen abgeritten?


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

Das



in zwei Tagen? Dürfte ziemlich heftig sein.


----------



## Jogi (17. November 2008)

martn schrieb:


> hm, das klingt nach ner spannenden angelegenheit, der westweg. ist den schonmal jemand hier in zwei etappen abgeritten?



Laut Übersicht von _MTBDave_ sinds in der Summe
295 km und 8238 Hm

Das ist schon für 3 Etappen recht heftig (ø fast 100 km und 2750 Hm am Tag)
Ich hab das mal fürs nächste Jahr ins Auge gefasst, aber noch niemanden gefunden, der der sich dieses Pensum auch zutraut 

Das Ganze in 2 Tagen zu machen wird sicher ganz schön stressig werden, da kann man sich kaum Päuschen leisten und dann darf keiner dabei sein, auf den man öfters mal warten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

Ich will es eventuell auch nächstes Jahr in 3 Etappen versuchen. Aber mit Start in Forbach und ggf. nicht jeden Gipfel mitnehmen. 
Wenn man immer auf dem Westweg bleiben will ist es meiner Meinung nach in so kurzer Zeit kaum zu schaffen weil die Bergauf-Trails furchtbar schlauchen und Zeit kosten, das ist nicht mit einer Schotterauffahrt zu vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das
> 
> 
> 
> in zwei Tagen? Dürfte ziemlich heftig sein.



Ich bin die Tour in 4 Tagen gefahren und das reicht vollkommen!! Kannst es ja mal in 2 versuchen, im Forum gibts auch irgendjemand, der jemanden kennt dessen Schwager das auch in 24h gefahren sein will!!

Unterschätzt den Westweg nicht!!!! o.g. Profil sind die Daten meiner Tour, 280 mit 7400Hm sind halt ein Wort. Dabei sind wenn Du den Originalweg fährst viele Schiebepassagen bei, die Zeit rauben. Diese können natürlich umfahren werden, aber ich hatte damals den Anspruch auf dem Original Wanderweg zu bleiben.


----------



## wookie (17. November 2008)

in 3 Tagen ist möglich, 2 sind unrealistisch. - außer du hast jemand der dir dein gepäck trägt, dir frische luft zufächert und dich während der fahrt mit essen und trinken versorgt. 

das ein- und auschecken in unterkünften ist zeitaufwendig, darum sollte bei so einem experiment auf das schlafen im freien oder schutzhütten nicht verzichtet werden.

wenn du nicht mehr kannst einfach hinlegen und ratzen.

ich selbst habe es so gemacht und bin bis ca 23 uhr gefahren. morgens gings jeweils um ca 4:30 - 5:00 wieder los.


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> das ein- und auschecken in unterkünften ist zeitaufwendig, darum sollte bei so einem experiment auf das schlafen im freien oder schutzhütten nicht verzichtet werden.
> 
> wenn du nicht mehr kannst einfach hinlegen und ratzen.
> 
> ich selbst habe es so gemacht und bin bis ca 23 uhr gefahren. morgens gings jeweils um ca 4:30 - 5:00 wieder los.



Wenn ich es wirklich in 3 Tagen versuche dann genau so, fahren bis zum Umfallen und dann eine nette Hütte suchen  Planen und Unterkünfte buchen macht da keinen Sinn weil ich ja gar nicht weiß ob ichs überhaupt schaff. Und deswegen mach ich es auch nur alleine. Ich will mich da nicht nach jemand anderem richten müssen und niemanden aufhalten.
Die groben Etappen wären

Forbach-Hausach
Hausach-Feldberg
Feldberg-Basel
Bin mal gespannt ob ichs wirklich versuch und noch viel gespannter ob ichs schaff


----------



## martn (17. November 2008)

also ich würde auch in schutzhütten pennen wollen. ich bin ein großer freund davon, weitgehend autark unterwegs zu sein.
wie dicht sind denn die schutzhütten verteilt und sind das wenigstens dreiseitig geschlossene?

versteht mich nich falsch, mir ist schon klar, dass das kein spaziergang ist. ich bin auf der suche nach ner herausforderung. und wenn mich die herausforderung an meine grenze bringt, ist das auch ein gewisser erfolg. ich bin jetz schon zweimal den rennsteig am stück gefahren (das sind etwa 170km und gut 3000hm) und möchte wissen, wieviel mehr da noch geht.


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2008)

Auf den Wanderkarten vom Schwarzwaldverein sind die Hütten eingezeichnet. Da kommt schon alle paar km eine, zur Not muss man halt mal kurz seitlich vom Weg runter. Ich weis nicht wie es im südlichen Schwarzwald aussieht aber hier im Norden sind eigentlich alle Hütten dreiseitig geschlossen, manchma sogar mit Zwischendecke unter dem Dach, da ist dann rundum geschlossen.


----------



## Porthos (20. November 2008)

martn schrieb:


> also ich würde auch in schutzhütten pennen wollen. ich bin ein großer freund davon, weitgehend autark unterwegs zu sein.
> wie dicht sind denn die schutzhütten verteilt und sind das wenigstens dreiseitig geschlossene?.



Na dann reicht ja eine einzige gute Schutzhütte auf dem Weg für diese eine Nacht. Wenn man von Hausach auf den Farrenkopf hochfährt (da habe ich allerdings nur einen gesehen, der hier gefahren ist (der Rest hat trotz einfacher Strecke auf Grund der Steigung geschoben) ist oben auf dem Farrenkopf eine Super-Schutzhütte, guter Schutz mit nur einer kleinen Tür und einem Zwischenboden.


----------



## martn (20. November 2008)

na das klingt doch schonmal gut. bleibt abzuwarten, ob ich im sommer (man braucht schon soviel tageslicht, wie nur möglich) die zeit habe (und die kohle für die anreise...)


----------



## Eike. (20. November 2008)

martn schrieb:


> na das klingt doch schonmal gut. bleibt abzuwarten, ob ich im sommer (man braucht schon soviel tageslicht, wie nur möglich) die zeit habe (und die kohle für die anreise...)



Rechtzeitig planen dann kostet das ganze mit der Bahn nur 29 Ticket + 8 Fahrradkarte pro Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven Freiburg (23. März 2009)

***Bitte beachten:

Es gibt inzwischen ein neues / aktuelles Thema
"Westweg 08 - Bericht"

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5718653#post5718653

Aktuelle /weitere Einträge bitte DORT. Das macht es leichter.

Danke !

***


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. November 2009)

Aufgrund regelmäßiger Nachfragen, anbei meine Packliste:


----------



## wookie (5. November 2009)

> 1 Rei in der Tube


----------



## Deleted 4120 (5. November 2009)

wookie schrieb:


>



machen ja nicht alle einen Trip á la wookie!!


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Dezember 2009)

Rei in de Tube hatten wir auch...
hier noch 2,3 Bilder:

Hornisginde; Tag 2






Feldberger See; Tag 4





Belchen; Tag 4


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Liebe Bikergemeinde, 

wer von euch hat nochmal Lust den Westweg in diesem Jahr zu machen. Wäre für Mitfahrer dankbar da es in einer Gruppe den Spaßfaktor erheblch steigert. 

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (17. April 2011)

Hallo Biker

Wir wollen (Zu zweit) über Pfingsten in 4 Tagen den Original Westweg fahren. Vielleicht auch nicht die komplette Strecke. Wo findet man denn Informationen zu den einzelnen Etappen bzw. GPS Daten.

Interessant wären auch die Möglichkeiten der Übernachtungen. Erfahrungsberichte sind natürlich auch interessant.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Redshred (17. April 2011)

Hallo 
hier im Forum steht schon mal genügend:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336449

ansonsten gibt es ein Prospekt wo alles drin steht zu bestellen bei der Schwarzwald Touristik in Freiburg , mit karte !!

als karte gibts  im handel eine westweglaporellokarte


Wanderer beschreibung mit GPS Daten:
http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...tagesetappen/1_westweg_etappe_pforzheim_dobel


GPS Daten gibts im Netz:
http://www.gpsies.com

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qjxfukekkyhckehp&referrer=trackList

die üblichen etapen sind:
Pforzheim-Ochsenstall (Badenerhöhe umfahren)
Ochsenstall-Harkhof oder Hausach
Hausach -Feldberg (Naturfreundehaus z.b.)
Feldberg-Basel


----------



## lilu24 (17. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Es gibt doch Stellen die man nicht gut fahren kann bzw. lange schieben muss. Diese würden wir ganz gerne umfahren.


----------



## Redshred (17. April 2011)

Von Forbach auf die BadenerHöhe
einfach auf forstweg umfahren zur not geht auch Straße

von Hausach hoch ist halt steil aber es gibt da keine richtige Umfahrung


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. April 2011)

Natürlich gibts um den Farrenkopf und Prechtaler schanzen ne Umfahrung ! Mann kommt dann kurz vorm Rensberg/Wilhelmerhöhe wieder aufn Westweg ! Ist zwar gute 3km länger , aber lange nicht so kräftezehrend !


----------



## Redshred (17. April 2011)

Na Dann


----------



## lilu24 (17. April 2011)

Wie steil ist es denn?


----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. April 2011)

Also zum Farrenkopf ist der letzte km nur schieben und dann hoch zur Prechtaler Schanze (glaub Haslachschanze) isses auch ganz schön bitter ! Dort lieber etwas der Teerstraße(büchereck) nach Prechtal(landwassereck) folgen und dann links in den glaub Huberweg heißt er am Berg entlang fahrn ! Man kommt dann entweder kurz vor der rehalde (Huberfelsen,fährlefelsen) raus , dort muss man nochmals schieben , oder man fährt den Weg weiter und kommt dann etwas später wieder auf den Westweg kurz vor dem rensberg! Ist auf jedenfall angenehmer und schöne Aussicht inklusive !


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. April 2011)

hallo

wie lange hast du gebraucht für den weg

und wie hoch sind die trail anteile die bilder sind ja toll

ist der weg perfekt oder kann man den weg  noch verbessern also noch mehr trails einbauen


gruß kai









zaphod schrieb:


> Erstmal entschuldigung für die schlechten Bilder, Einwegkamera.
> 
> Wer Singltrailsüchtig ist hier absolut richtig. Ich bin mit dem Zug nach Pforheim, aus dem Bahnhof raus, sieht mann an der Ampel rechts das erste Wegweiserschild des durchweg gut Ausgeschilderten Westwegs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. April 2011)

Interessanter wirds da erst im Südschwarzwald durch die Landschaft. Das  gleiche gilt für die ganzen anderen, neu angelegten Wege: man hat sich  einen abgebrochen, um ja nicht die 2m-Regel zu verletzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hallo

wo im südschwarzwald meinst du

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (20. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaIlHm7UfU0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Westweg:Crossing the black forest on a mountainbike.1/2[/nomedia]


----------



## andreasweiland (30. April 2012)

Ich habe vor mir im Juli ne Schönwetterperiode rauszusuchen und dann mit Schlafsack usw. unter anderem in Schutzhütten den kompletten Westweg abzufahren. Als fahrbarer Untersatz wird mir das Canyon Torque Trailflow, dessen Bestellung gerade bearbeitet wird, dienen. 
Als Zeitraum sind etwa 4 Tage geplant. Wenn das Wetter passt fahre ich auch noch ein Stück am Rhein entlang wieder zurück. 

Ist diese Tour ohne Zelt machbar? In welchem Zustand sind die Schutzhütten entlang des Weges?


----------



## Redshred (30. April 2012)

> Ist diese Tour ohne Zelt machbar?


Ja mit dem Bike bist Du schnell mal 10 km weiter

http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/...Oktober-2011&highlight=westweg+schutzh%FCtten

http://www.trekkingforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=114802#post114802

http://felias-fogg.de/site/schutzhuetten/schutzhuetten.html


----------



## Eike. (30. April 2012)

Absolut kein Problem. Hütten gibt es entlang des Weges massig, mit dem Rad bist du ja auch schnell mal ein paar km seitlich abgefahren wenn da eine besonders schöne ist.


----------



## andreasweiland (1. Mai 2012)

Okey dann wird das wohl kein Problem sein.... Ist es realistisch auf dem Feldberg zu nächtigen (also mit Schlafsack)? Wie kalt kann es da oben trotz Juli werden? Wird das überhaupt geduldet? Ich hatte da eig. vor nen Zeitraffer vom Sonnenuntergang bzw. Sonnenaufgang zu machen, da ich im Moment an einem Film arbeite... 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Eike. (1. Mai 2012)

Feldberg ist halt Naturschutzgebiet und soweit man ließt wird da recht streng kontrolliert. Wild campen (eigentlich sogar das Übernachten in Schutzhütten) ist in BaWü ja verboten. Im Allgemeinen wird das aber nicht kontrolliert und wenn man sich benimmt erst recht nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin kurzfristig auf der Suche nach einer Mehrtagestour im Schwarzwald.
Dabei bin auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Kann mir jemand kurz folgende Fragen beantworten?
- wo ist der schönste MTB- Abschnitt?
- gibt es einen Track?
- welchen Abschnitt würdet ihr für 2- Tage (um 1.000hm) wählen?

Danke!


----------



## Redshred (11. Mai 2012)

Badenerhöhe bis Alexanderschanze
und 
Hinterzarten bis Blauen

orginal gpx tracks  :http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.in...er_westweg/westweg_tagesetappen_und_gastgeber


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Mai 2012)

danke, das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. Mai 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin kurzfristig auf der Suche nach einer Mehrtagestour im Schwarzwald.
> Dabei bin auf diese Seite gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Bin vor 3 Jahren in 2 Tagen von Freudenstadt nach Freiburg gefahren, war wirklich schön und sehr zum empfehlen. Beschreibung und Track hier....


----------



## ciao heiko (12. Mai 2012)

Redshred schrieb:


> Badenerhöhe bis Alexanderschanze



Den weiteren Verlauf von der Alexanderschanze, über Glaswaldsee, Brandenkopf nach Hausach würde ich auch noch zu den schönen Abschnitten zählen.

Von Hausach auf den Farrenkopf ist auch ein schöner Serpentinenweg. Aber bergauf extrem anstrengend und eigentlich nicht fahrbar.

Ziemlich viel öder Forstweg ist auf dem Abschnitt Schonach - Hinterzarten. Insbesondere entlang der B500 von Neueck bis Thurner

ciao heiko


----------



## andreasweiland (30. Dezember 2012)

Da die Welt jetzt doch nicht untergegangen ist ^^ 
kann ich auch 2013 wieder eine Tour über den Westweg Planen 
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn sich jemand meinem Vorhaben anschließen würde 
wegen Zeitraum und eventuellen Routenänderungen/ Fahrbaren Alternativen habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden und bin für alles offen


----------



## arise (30. Dezember 2012)

forstwegumfahrung schonach-hinterzarten....über gütenbach,teichschlucht wildgutach ! dann isses nicht so langweilig und man bekommt natur pur ohne autolärm usw.


----------



## andreasweiland (30. Dezember 2012)

Okey das werde ich mir mal ansehen. Danke für den Tipp


----------

